# RO for shrimps



## mafoo (22 Mar 2013)

Is it a good idea to add minerals to the RO water before using it in a shrimp setup?

If so, what brand do people recommend and in what dose?


----------



## Radik (22 Mar 2013)

Always before you put water to tank. Salty Shrimp is probably best.


----------



## nduli (22 Mar 2013)

+1

Bee Shrimp Mineral GH+ 90g - Freshwatershrimp


----------



## Richardblack5 (22 Mar 2013)

Depends on the shrimp you have..

I use:

Pure RO & Shirakura Liquid Mineral for my CRS Shrimp....
50% RO / 50% Tap for my Cherries & Amano
Regards...


----------



## mafoo (23 Mar 2013)

I've ordered some of the salty shrimp Bee Shrimp  GH+ (the tank has a mix of CRS and Snowballs)

I suppose I'm going to have to initially slowly introduce a first dosage into the tank water over the course of a week before i start water changes again.


----------



## Richardblack5 (23 Mar 2013)

mafoo said:


> I've ordered some of the salty shrimp Bee Shrimp GH+ (the tank has a mix of CRS and Snowballs)
> 
> I suppose I'm going to have to initially slowly introduce a first dosage into the tank water over the course of a week before i start water changes again.


 
Just deal with this when you do water changes.... mix to the correct parameters in your new water and do 20% water change each week... take time to home in on your optimum water.. as the weeks go by you can tweak and adjust without shocking your shrimp


----------

